# Demon Prince-thingy



## ThatOtherGuy

It's been a while since i've posted here but here's a pseudo WH40k inspired character I did just in time for GDC 2016. Enjoy!


----------



## Brobaddon

That demon looks like he came out of_ Doom. _I like it.


----------



## Moriouce

Brobaddon said:


> That demon looks like he came out of_ Doom. _I like it.




Yeah! Looks like the cyberdeamnon lost his rocketlauncher.


----------



## Nordicus

I love it! Very very cool :good:


----------



## Old Man78

As a loyalist, i grudgingly applaude this endevour


----------

